# TP can't update or download from Google play store



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

I am running the latest nightly version but still cant update apps or download any app from play store.

Browser is working perfectly and I can surf without a problem.

This happens from update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs till the latest nightly version.

I tried to solve this by cleaning the app's data and or cache. Nothing changed.

I tried a different account nothing changed.

What should I do ? Wait for RC1 ? I do not believe that something will happen as I tried till now more than 6 different versions.

Any idea ?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Make sure your date and time is correct in settings.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

nathlas said:


> I am running the latest nightly version but still cant update apps or download any app from play store.
> 
> Browser is working perfectly and I can surf without a problem.
> 
> ...


Try going to terminal emulator, type "su" then enter then "killall drmserver" then enter then exit it. If this works it will need to be done after every reboot. Hope this helps

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nathlas said:


> I am running the latest nightly version but still cant update apps or download any app from play store.
> 
> Browser is working perfectly and I can surf without a problem.
> 
> ...


Can't tell enough about your update history from what you posted, so I'm going to give it a try without that. You say you have had this problem from the first alpha you installed, Alpha2. So, I'm going to guess that you updated from CM7 to CM9 and I'll guess that you did that using CWM "Install from SD Card." That was the wrong procedure. Needless to say, unless you have a nandroid backup of your last CM7 install you are screwed. The only way to fix this is start over with a fresh, clean install. That means uninstalling and reinstalling the latest rom of your choice, moboot, cwm and the latest gapps. If by chance you still have that nandroid backup of your CM7 install, restore it, put the latest CM9 rom in the cminstall directory and install it using ACMEInstaller2. That will give you a working CM9 with all your settings. After that, install the latest gapps, 0429 and that will get you up to speed with the PlayStore. You can do that from CWM 'Install zip from SD card."


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Can't tell enough about your update history from what you posted, so I'm going to give it a try without that. You say you have had this problem from the first alpha you installed, Alpha2. So, I'm going to guess that you updated from CM7 to CM9 and I'll guess that you did that using CWM "Install from SD Card." That was the wrong procedure. Needless to say, unless you have a nandroid backup of your last CM7 install you are screwed. The only way to fix this is start over with a fresh, clean install. That means uninstalling and reinstalling the latest rom of your choice, moboot, cwm and the latest gapps. If by chance you still have that nandroid backup of your CM7 install, restore it, put the latest CM9 rom in the cminstall directory and install it using ACMEInstaller2. That will give you a working CM9 with all your settings. After that, install the latest gapps, 0429 and that will get you up to speed with the PlayStore. You can do that from CWM 'Install zip from SD card."


It seems that I found the problem. At setting/security the " allow installation of non Markets apps" was unchecked.....







by default.
I allowed that parameter anf everything is going fast and smooth.
Looking forward to RC1 now.

Thanks for your help guys.

ps

I followed the procedure with the acme installer2.

First intstallation was the alpha2. Then updated to nightly version several times (now I am running the 2012/07/01) through CWM [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Install from SD Card."[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have the latest GAPPS .[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Which way of update is the preferable ? [/background]


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

It seems that the problem (not application updating - not downloading from play store) is back.

After 50 days without a problem suddenly play store is not reachable again.

Everything else is running perfectly on wifi : browsers, surfing, applications that work on wifi.....except play store.

I tried everything :

* wipe cache and data from download manager and play store at settings/apps/all
uninstall updates from Google Play store and let it update as it should...
* erase all accounts and login again only with my primary account

* Installing the latest Gapps (gapps-jb-20120726-signed)

* Installing the latest nightly CM9 (cm-9-20120819-NIGHTLY-tenderloin)

Nothing changed.

When I am trying to download any new application or Updates for my existing apps appears that interruptible blue line but do not download anything.

After a while a message appears : [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"App name" could not be downloaded due to an errror (495) .[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]What's your opinion about this ? [/background]


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

you downloaded the Jelly bean Gapps. make sure you DL the latest Gapps with ICS in the name


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

nathlas said:


> you downloaded the Jelly bean Gapps. make sure you DL the latest Gapps with ICS in the name


muz is correct, use: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nathlas said:


> It seems that I found the problem. At setting/security the " allow installation of non Markets apps" was unchecked.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putting a check to allow the installation of non market apps should not have any affect on what you are trying to do. Muz is correct, you installed the Gapps file for Jelly Bean. You need the Gapps dated 0429 for ICS. I hope you made a backup before doing all of this. Otherwise, you really need to start from scratch as I suggested above.


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

Zzed said:


> muz is correct, use: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
> 
> http://goo.im/gapps/...0429-signed.zip


Installing the latest Gapps and then the latest nigtly were my last steps. Before them I couldn't update or download from store (the Gapps I had was that one you mentioned).
Anyway to be sure there is not a problem I turned again to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Nothing changed.[/background]

Exactly the same thing.

ps

One game connects with Play store during the game without a problem.That is for sure as it changes something in the game's database..

So the main problem is updating and downloading from store not connecting with that. I just refer this hint it may help you find this problem.

Maybe it's something on settings ?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nathlas said:


> Installing the latest Gapps and then the latest nigtly were my last steps. Before them I couldn't update or download from store (the Gapps I had was that one you mentioned).
> Anyway to be sure there is not a problem I turned again to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Nothing changed.[/background]
> 
> ...


Make a nandroid backup, run ACMEUninstaller,reinstall from scratch . All your apps should download from the Google servers. If your problem
Is gone, then make a new backup. If not, restore your first backup and you are right back where you were.


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Make a nandroid backup, run ACMEUninstaller,reinstall from scratch . All your apps should download from the Google servers. If your problem
> Is gone, then make a new backup. If not, restore your first backup and you are right back where you were.


I'm gonna ask you what I do not know :

1) what is a nandroid backup and from where I am doing that ? 
2) scratch ? 
3) I tried to make a backup from clockword but an error stopped that and didn't tried it again.


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Try going to terminal emulator, type "su" then enter then "killall drmserver" then enter then exit it. If this works it will need to be done after every reboot. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


* I checked time and date in settings they seem correct.

* I did the terminal emulator thing nothing changed.

* I also had a backup from clockword and wipe data and cache, install again the latest nightlies and the latest gapp (everything erased through this procedure and had a brand new android) but nothing changed .

I restored through clockword recovery....

I still can surf, can connect to Play store for exchange of datas but *not to update or download a new app*.

Is there anything else to check in settings?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nathlas said:


> I'm gonna ask you what I do not know :
> 
> 1) what is a nandroid backup and from where I am doing that ?
> 2) scratch ?
> 3) I tried to make a backup from clockword but an error stopped that and didn't tried it again.


One makes a nandroid backup from ClockworkMod(cwm). Select cwm from the moboot menu and select backup and restore and then backup.

Install from scratch means starting over. After running ACMEUnstaller, your TouchPad will be just like you first received it with just WebOS. You might want to try looking at this, it's old, but it will teach you the basics.






I'm going to paste a text file for folks like yourself who are somewhat new to this whole world:

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install, or at least
once in a while.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM or TWRP seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM or TWRP, then read on. You will
need to uninstall everything and start over.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
rebuild.

Those who know how to do this differently and are comfortable with that,
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this part.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom or installing CM7 over
CM9, first thing you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current
install and copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your user apps and data using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root.
This will allow you to restore all your apps if the install goes South or you
can always restore your nandroid backup to return to where you were.

Warning: do not restore system apps or data to a newer rom, you will
cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM) or Teamwin's CWM replacement everyone calls TWRP.
5. The CyanogenMod nightly of your choice.
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM can be found at:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/moboot

ACMEInstaller2 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/j...mtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod:

http://goo.im/devs/j...uchpad/recovery

The official nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

If you wish to try TWRP, the current version is 2.2.0 and can be found at:

http://rootzwiki.com...ard-2012-07-12/

I strongly suggest you start out using CWM and update to TWRP later. Using TWRP and
another app named GooManager is a whole other subject for another day. I will not be
explaining how to use TWRP here.

The universal novacom installer and Gapps files can be found by doing a Google
search on the names above and you will find the download page.

Using Google I found the novacom installer here:

http://universal-nov...omInstaller.jar

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the link
below was 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

Note: Starting with the June 8th nightly, the CM team changed the way they name the
nightlies. If you do not add the word "update" without the quotes to the file name,
ACMEInstaller2 will not find and install the file. A properly named file will look
like the example below:

update-cm-20120707-nightly-tenderloin.zip

Note: Any file you try to install with ACMEInstaller2 must have "update" as the
first word in the file name, just like the example above.

However, if you are installing an update via CWM or TWRP, "Install Zip from SD card",
then you do not need to add "update" to the file name. Word is that the CM team will
eventually fix ACMEInstaller2 so you don't need to add "update" to the file name.

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the folder where you put the
novacomInstaller file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,Inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next if the ACME files you downloaded are zips, unzip
them both into the Palm, Inc folder which you will find under the Program
files folder. If not zipped, copy both into the Palm, Inc folder. Now
your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything applies to first
installers and upgraders from this point forward.

Now you are going to create two folders.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

Note: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a
window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

Note: Running CM9, you cannot connect a TouchPad to your PC as a usb device.
If you have not already done so, go to settings/storage and tap the three
dots in the upper R/H corner, select Computer Connections and put a check
in the MTP(media device)box. When connected to your Pc, look for
cm_tenderloin/SD card.

You should see either the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter, or cm_tenderloin
if you are connecting through a version of CM9. If you have not already created
a cminstall folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Note: When you connect the TouchPad to your PC and you are running
Windows XP with CM9 already installed, and get a warning that drivers
cannot be installed, on your TouchPad, go to settings/developer options
and take the check out of "Android debugging" box.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
Gapps.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install.

If you are upgrading from CM7 to CM9, you only need to copy the rom zip into
the cminstall folder and the gapps.zip into the ICS Install folder.

If you are copying files to the Touchpad as a drive, you now need to right click
the drive letter and eject the drive when you are done. Disconnect the usb cable.

Warning: If you do not eject the drive, you can cause damage to the TouchPad drive structure.

If you are copying files via cm_tenderloin, you can just close Windows Explorer
and both of you disconnect the usb cable.

If you are upgrading CM7 to CM9, skip down to the paragraph that begins with
"Now both of you need to reboot."

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable. If this is
your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

Now both of you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad,
so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window.

First timers type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go
browse to that folder, if not browse to the Palm, Inc folder.

Both of you enter "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" without the quotes in
the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is
fondly called the "Double Penguin mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons
of code streaming down the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start.
If after two to three minutes you do not see the two penguins, there may be a problem
or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed,
start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly. There is also the possibility
that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run
MD5 hash checks to verify the integrity of your files.

Those of you upgrading from CM7 to CM9, when the install is done, boot into CM9
and check that the install worked. Other than your desktop needing to be rebuilt,
all your apps, settings, and data should be intact. You can skip the next paragraph.

First timers and upgraders, When the install of Mobot and CWM is done,
the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second
countdown if you see one. Now use the volume rocker to select CWM using the Home button.
Then select "Install zip file from SD card" and use the volume rocker to move down to the
ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the nigthly rom.zip and select that.
Start the install. When it is done, use the go back selection to go back to the main CWM
screen and select reboot system.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the Gapps.zip
you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. You're done with a clean install.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. If you are unlucky
enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at
the link I mentioned in the beginning of these instructions. You can also visit YouTube
and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev. Kyle. Great stuff. Look for
them here: http://www.youtube.c...ser/reverendkjr

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy the backup file over on
your Pc for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always
be able to restore that safety copy once you get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for your time to explain me the basics nevertells.

I will follow your instructions and I will be back


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok seems that my TP is haunted







.

I uninstalled everything through ACMEUnistaller (after having a CWM backup) , I installed all latest files having a frech install but update/download problem was not fixed....

As before.

I can do everything through wifi except the update/download apps from Play store.

Is it possible that some settings have been not unistalled and continue block my access ?

Is it possible that my account is responsible for this ? (I also used my wife's and one more...)

Is it possible that my router is blocking some kind of access ?

Is it possible that my provider is responsible ? (I noticed that problem after a weekend in another wifi enviroment) But in this case after fresh install everyting should be solved...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nathlas said:


> Ok seems that my TP is haunted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you located?

What nightly did you install?

What gapps did you install?

I have never heard of anyone not being able to download from the Play Store as long as they have the correct Gapps installed. Unless it has to do with where you live, I'm stumped. Try a clean install again, but this time create a whole new Google account.


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> What nightly did you install?
> 
> ...


I live in Athens Greece.

Eveything was working perfectly for weeks now.

I installed [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] the latest ICS Gapps ([/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]) and [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] the latest nightly CM9 (cm-9-20120819-NIGHTLY-tenderloin).[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I still can surf into the play store and some games report that " connect with Play store" .[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Only update and download from Play Store still seem " blocked" .[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Stil I get the message ....etc etc Error (495 ).[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I created a new Google account this time and tested it after mine and my wife's. Nothing ...[/background]

Tomorrow I will try another provider just to check it...but I suppose that if that problem was a network's problem it should affect more than my problems......


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nathlas said:


> I live in Athens Greece.
> 
> Eveything was working perfectly for weeks now.
> 
> ...


The provider is the only other thing I can think of too. I suppose it's possible that because you live in Greece that something at the Play Store got messed up and is blocking you. You might want to email them and see if they have an idea.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

All apps? Or just certain apps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Only things I can suggest and I bet they've been mentioned before:

Correct Date, time in Settings, don't check automatic update.
Latest and correct gApps version (ics, not jb).
Recent nightly (at least July 7).
Flashed with acme3 installer (or rename the files to start with "update").
Clearing cache and data for Google Play Store

Have you tried other routers (does it only happen on yours)?

Otherwise might have to do with your location. Anyone else have an issue in your country?


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

cobjones said:


> All apps? Or just certain apps?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Some that connect with play store in order to confirm my doing.

They are not use play store connection all of them .


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Only things I can suggest and I bet they've been mentioned before:
> 
> Correct Date, time in Settings, don't check automatic update. *V*
> Latest and correct gApps version (ics, not jb). *V*
> ...


As far as I know no never heard of this except...me two months ago as you can see in the begining of thread.

Tomorrow I will test another network, another wifi router and I will ask my provider.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

nathlas said:


> Some that connect with play store in order to confirm my doing.
> 
> They are not use play store connection all of them .


Make sure they aren't system apps, and if they are use a root explorer to delete them and redownload them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## medun (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been a reader here for months. I had to register just to let you know the following:
I have had the same problem with
play store, even before updating to ICS. After updating, the problem
would come and go. Once was the date and time problem. After installing
the latest gapps, all worked fine for 2 weeks until I rebooted. The past 2 weeks,
no play store. I did what was written here. I installed CM9 (cm-9-20120819-NIGHTLY-tenderloin)
and the proper gapps 4/29. The problem continued. UNTIL....I got tired of seeing the
same notices popping up all the time about play store and 'android.process.media'.
SO, I cancelled notifications on the tablet, not play store. Everything worked immediately.


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

I brought an android phone to my house to check this problem of mine.

It had the very same problem !! only updates and downloads from Play store ....

Both devices with the same error (495)

So I tried the tablet in another home with another provider and router.

EVERYTHING has worked right away without problems.

Both HP touchpad and android phone started to download and update without hesitation.

So my problem is not in the touchpad but to router ? I tried to take off firewall, nothing happened.(router is the vigor 2700G)

I allready asked provider's help desk and they respond that this problem is not their doing.


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

medun said:


> I've been a reader here for months. I had to register just to let you know the following:
> I have had the same problem with
> play store, even before updating to ICS. After updating, the problem
> would come and go. Once was the date and time problem. After installing
> ...


I really appreciate your will to help me with this problem.

How did you do this ?

Did you had any problem like *this* ?

Did you had the same problem in other wifi spots ? Cause it seem that my problem is only in my home's wifi......


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like you've confirmed this to be a router problem.

What's the scoop on the modem, do you own it? Lease it thru your DSL provider?

If it's leased, you should be able to get your internet provider to replace it with something newer. (It doesn't appear to support wireless-n, which tells me it might be 4 or more years old.)

If it's being used as a modem and you don't want to replace it, you should be able to buy a new router and plug that into your modem (with a network cable) and use that. I really like the Netgear n150 router (about $45 US) and a number of people have had good luck with that.

Another option would be to reset the router, but that requires setting it up again, which may require help.


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

I brought another router home and worked right away!!

After that I was sure that it was a router problem so I searched the web and found that* it may was a DNS problem*.

I entered manually *Google DNS* and problem solved....


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Cool. You returning the router?


----------



## nathlas (Jun 27, 2012)

I had to 

Anyway all this mess learned me to setup fast safely a cm9 from zero.


----------

